# Help identifying a bottle please?



## JRP (Apr 22, 2014)

[attachment=1398197030_zps080f..._1398197582704.jpg]H Hi! I am new to the forum, so I apologize for any mistakes I make. I picked this bottle up in a thrift shop today. The bottom reads WALKER'S KILMARNOCK WHISKY 2360. There is also a large letter X between the words Walker's and Kilmarnock.


----------



## JRP (Apr 22, 2014)

A little more information: the pewter overlay appears antique and fits the bottle very firmly.


----------



## JRP (Apr 22, 2014)

Top


----------



## JRP (Apr 22, 2014)

And one last pic.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 22, 2014)

That is a nice looking bottle and if you like it it's worth keeping. It is a bit new for many collectors taste but there is more and more interest in newer bottles. I suspect that it is mid 20th century but don't really know. Hopefully one of out better researchers will help. Good Luck.


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 22, 2014)

Prior to 1860, it was illegal to sell blended whisky. During that time John Walker sold a number of whiskies—notably his own _Walker's Kilmarnock_. In 1865, John's son Alexander produced their first blend, _Walker's Old Highland_.Alexander Walker introduced the iconic square bottle in 1870. This meant more bottles fitting the same space and resulted in fewer broken bottles. The other identifying characteristic of the Johnnie Walker bottle is the label, which is applied at an angle of 24 degrees and allows text to be made larger and more visible.[/sup]From 1906 to 1909, John's grandsons George and Alexander II expanded the line and introduced the colour names. In 1908, when James Stevenson was the Managing Director, there was a re-branding of sorts. The whisky was renamed from Walker's Kilmarnock Whiskies to Johnnie Walker Whisky. In addition, the slogan, "Born 1820—Still going Strong!" was created, along with the Striding Man logo, a figure used in their advertisements to this day, created by illustrator Tom Browne, in honour of the founder, and given the same name._Johnnie Walker White_ was dropped during World War I. In 1932, Alexander II added _Johnnie Walker Swing_ to the line, the name originating from the unusual shape of the bottle, which allowed it to rock back and forth.The company joined Distillers Company in 1925. Distillers was acquired by Guinness in 1986, and Guinness merged with Grand Metropolitan to form Diageo in 1997. From Wiki Here is a similar one with the pewter fitting: EBAY


----------



## JRP (Apr 22, 2014)

So between 1870 and 1908? That helps; thank you. I haven't been able to find any like it with the pewter overlay; even the one in the link provided looks rather different. But I appreciate the help.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 29, 2014)

Did Johnny Walker or predecessors ever bottle a single barreled Scotch Whiskey? I know the gold and blue are very expensive but still blends.


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 29, 2014)

Your bottle probably dates after 1920 to the mid 20th century.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 4, 2014)

I don't have that one but I do have some metal clad bottles of interest.  They are unique and collectable in my world - I checked on the eBay one and it ended at $75 - more money than I would put into it.  Neat workmanship = for sure.  RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (May 9, 2014)

So JRP,  If you want to sell it, I have a place for it in my bottle den.  Please let me know what it would take to get it.  RED M.


----------



## JRP (May 10, 2014)

I appreciate the offer, but my husband is rather fond of it. Thank you though!


----------

